# Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.



## NeKo LeXuS (5. Januar 2015)

*Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich so langsam meinen ~60 €-Schreibtischstuhl durchgesessen habe und mich nun mal nach einem neuen umschauen sollte. Ich komme zwar durch die Uni nicht mehr sooo viel zocken (max. 45 Minuten am Tag), aber sitze dennoch sehr viel am Schreibtisch, da ich daheim immer einiges an Uni-Kram erledigen muss und oft am PC arbeite. 

Wenn ich mich ein wenig im Stuhl zurücklehne und die Füße auf den Schreibtisch lege, fängt manchmal ein bisschen an das Steißbein zu schmerzen, da mein jetztriger Schreibtischstuhl einfach nicht sonderlich toll gepolstert ist. Ich benötige daher einen Stuhl, der eine gute Sitzpolsterung hat. Lese ich beispielsweise am Computer ein eBook für die Uni und lehne mich dabei zurück und rutsche eben mit Gesäß etwas weiter vor, wird das manchmal eine schmerzende Angelegenheit, wenn ich für längere Zeit im Lernmaterial versinke...

*Was suche ich?*

Ich möchte keinen High-End Schreibtischstuhl, also nichts mit Sitzkuhle oder so. Da ich sowieso nie länger als 2 Stunden zocke und beim lernen natürlich viele Pausen einlege, benötige ich also kein 300-500 €-Schreibtischstuhl  Mein Budget sollte eigentlich keine 150 € übersteigen. Klar, so was ( DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/DF91/N - D-serie ) wäre ultra-geil, aber ich habe einfach keine Lust, so sau viel Geld in einen Stuhl zu stecken.

Also: welche Empfehlungen habt ihr? Und übrigens: taugen die IKEA-Schreibtischstühle was?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Cu

/edit: ich wiege so ca. 90 kg auf 1,87 m.


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Ja die Ikea Schreibtischstühle sind top habe selber einen und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*



> taugen die IKEA-Schreibtischstühle was?


Versteh die Frage bitte nicht falsch:
Was bringst du auf die Waage?

Du musst keinen wert nennen, sollte es aber die 100KG überschreiten dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nach einem XXL-Stuhl umschauen. bei Rakuten bekommst du die z. B. im Bereich von 120-150€

Ansonsten sind die Stühle bei Ikea etc. nicht verkehrt, aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Dort gilt: Je öfter du sie nutzt, desto weniger sind diese für dich geeignet.


----------



## NeKo LeXuS (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Ups, ganz vergessen ^^ Ne, ich wiege so ca. 90 kg auf 1,87 m.


----------



## iGnAZz (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Ich besitze den Markus von Ikea und muss sagen klasse Teil 
Längere Sessions macht der locker mit und die Ergonomie ist toll.
Wäre somit genau in deinem Preisrahmen


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Hey,
ich habe den Ikea Stuhl "Markus" und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Ein damliger Kumpel hatte den, hab ihn ausprobiert und wollte ihn auch sofort haben. Das haben auch 2 andere Leute bei ihm noch genau so gesagt. Ich persönlich finde den super, er ist weich, groß mit Kopfstütze und weich sowie bequem. Er hält mich auch mal glatt 6h am Stück aus xD 
Also ich kann dir da ne klare Empfehlung geben


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Steelcase Stühle sind richtig gut, wenn nicht sogar die Besten, aber auch dementsprechend teuer.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so einen *gebraucht* für weniger als 200€ besorgt. Rückenschmerzen ade!


----------



## NeKo LeXuS (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Steelcase Stühle sind richtig gut, wenn nicht sogar die Besten, aber auch dementsprechend teuer.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so einen *gebraucht* für weniger als 200€ besorgt. Rückenschmerzen ade!



Hm. Glückspilz. Mein Budget ist halt etwas limitiert.

Aber da jetzt eh schon oft IKEA empfohlen wurde, und die beiden Vorposter genau den Stuhl erwähnt haben, den ich ins Auge gefasst habe... wird's wohl der Markus  Klingt wirklich super, der Preist ist im Rahmen, außerdem besitze ich noch einen 40 € IKEA-Gutschein von Weihnachten...

Ich denke, das Thema ist geklärt. Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Beiträge!!


----------



## Shakj (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Der Topstar Open Point SY ist ganz brauchbar.


----------



## baten (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

DX Racer würde ich schon mal nicht empfehlen.
Habe selber einen, aber die F-serie oder wie sich das nennt.
An sich gut verarbeitet und auch recht chic, aber für meinen Geschmack ist die Höhe grenzwertig. 
Ich bin nicht einmal sonderlich groß (so 1.80) und trotzdem kommt mir der Stuhl schon etwas niedrig vor.

Am besten bei sowas EINMAL nicht auf das Internet vertrauen sondern besser in den Laden gehen und Probesitzen :p


----------



## Adoenis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für längere Sitzungen: zocken, lernen, chillen.*

Ich würde dich auch eher als größeren Typen bezeichnen und da sollte man auf jeden Fall auf die Sitzhöhe achten. Ich würde versuchen Probe zu sitzen, weil dabei fällt einem dann vlt. doch noch auf das man gerne verstellbare Armlehnen oder doch keine möchte  Ansonsten schau dich mal nach Topstar Stühlen um, die sind zum großteil Preiswert. Versuch aber dich Probe zu setzen, vlt bist ja auch mehr der Chefsesseltyp 

Open Point Sy gefällt mir auch gut. Ansonsten Topstar Ergo point ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------

